# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #21985 nasos765-pallini, Νεα Παλλήνη

## nasos765

*#21985 nasos765-pallini, Νεα Παλλήνη*


Καλησπέρα στους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN.

Ο κόμβος nasos765-pallini (#21985) ξεκίνησε ενεργά την λειτουργία του στην περιοχής της Νέας Παλλήνης, με σκοπό να βοηθήσει δυναμικότερα την δρομολόγηση του δικτύου στην περιοχή.


*Εξοπλισμός κόμβου :*

1x RB433 AH
1x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
1x Πιάτo Gibertini 60 cm
2x Feeder nvak 5 giga
3x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi
Καλώδια LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
3x εντατήρες
1x επεκτάσεις ιστού (γωνίες)
Ιστός τουμπο κόκκινος 1.5'', 3.0 m
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 22x27x15
1x Switch 3Com X1000 Δίκτυο x5 lan

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα Wind :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21985
Wireless : http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=21985

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : 10.66.177.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm


Ips : 10.66.177.0-10.66.177.255


*Backbones*


*wizzycom (#14006)*
SSID: awmn-21985-14006
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14006
Δήμος Γλυκών Νερών -- 5,549km --
signal -65-67 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 22/11/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, Καλώδιο LMR-400

*Diamantis (#3127)*
SSID: awmn-21985-3127
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3127
Δήμος Δήμος Παλλήνης -- 5,219km --
signal -64-65 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 3/8/2016
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, Καλώδιο LMR-400



*Access Point*

*1ο Access Point:*
SSID: awmn-21985_nasos765-pallini-AP
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 5 (2432)
Εξοπλισμός : Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g , Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi, Καλώδιο LMR-400..
Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο AWMN.


*2ο Access Point* :
SSID: nasos765_home-AP
IEEE 802.11g
Κανάλι : 5 (2432)
Εξοπλισμός : Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g , Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi, Καλώδιο LMR-400..
(Access Point "Prive" with internet. Περιορισμένο ----> (user : active password)


..................................................................................................................

Access Point :
Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.

SSID : awmn-21985_nasos765-pallini-AP. Κανάλι 5 (2432).

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. Ovislink wl-5460, D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G ή Ovislink) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

...................................................................................................................


*Η οπτική επαφή του κόμβου :*

nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_11 - Αντίγραφο.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_11 - Αντίγραφο.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_12.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_13.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_14.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_15.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_16.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_17.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new_18.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_1.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_3.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_4.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_5.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_6.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_7.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_8.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_9.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_10.JPGnasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_11.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki_12.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki panoramiki_2.jpg nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki panoramiki_3.jpg nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki panoramiki_4.jpg nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki panoramiki_5.jpg nasos765 pallini (#21985) optiki new panoramiki.jpg 


*Η κατασκευή του RB433 AH :*

nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_1.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_3.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_4.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_5.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_6.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) RB433 AH_7.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) router_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) router_3.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) router_4.JPG


*Ο Ιστός :
*

#nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_1.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_2.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_3.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_4.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_5.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_6.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_7.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_8.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_9.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_10.jpg #nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19-12-2015_11.jpg 


*Το τροφοδοτικό :

nasos765 pallini (#21985) trofodotiko_1.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) trofodotiko_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) trofodotiko_3.JPG
*

******************************************************************************

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους που βοήθησαν στην δρομολόγηση του κόμβου.
Ιδιαίτερα τον senius .

Υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if που κοιτάει προς Κάντζα - Γλυκά Νερά, που ψάχνει για ταίρι.

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι από εδώ !!

Φιλικά nasos765.

----------


## senius

> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.66.177.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.nasos765-pallini.awmn [10.66.177.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms rsp2.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
> 5 1 ms 2 ms 5 ms router.nasos765-pallini.awmn [10.66.177.1]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Καλορίζικα !!!

Σήμερα Σάββατο 5-12-2015, περάσαμε όμορφα με τον nasos765 στην Νέα Παλλήνη (ευχαριστούμε τον Αλέξανδρο acoul για την δρομολόγηση):

nasos765 pallini (#21985)_1.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_3.JPG Συνημμένο 34199 nasos765 pallini (#21985)_5.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_6.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_7.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_8.JPG Συνημμένο 34204 nasos765 pallini (#21985)_10.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_11.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_12.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_13.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_14.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_15.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_16.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_17.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_18.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_19.JPG Συνημμένο 34215 nasos765 pallini (#21985)_21.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_22.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_23.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_24.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_25.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_26.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_27.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_28.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_29.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_30.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_31.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_32.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_33.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_34.JPG Συνημμένο 34230 nasos765 pallini (#21985)_36.JPG Συνημμένο 34232 Συνημμένο 34233 nasos765 pallini (#21985)_39.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_40.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_41.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985)_42.JPG

Συνεχίζουμε ....!!!

----------


## mikemtb

Ρε Κωστάκη, 40 φωτογραφίες του ίδιου πιάτου??? και γκομενα να ήταν, θα τη βαριομασταν!

----------


## nasos765

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post με τα bb link και τα ap, που διαθέτει ο κόμβος.
Έγινε register και στο nagios :




> *Nagios data:*
> 
> Hostname : nasos765-pallini
> ID : 21985
> Coordinates(x,y) : 1947,1208
> Router IP : 10.66.177.1
> Backbone links : 9632,21041
> Mail address : n&^%$^&&@yahoo.gr
> 
> *A mail with your data has been sent to Nagios team.*


Παρακαλώ τους admin, να μεταφέρουν το thread στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους.

Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## senius

> Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post με τα bb link και τα ap, που διαθέτει ο κόμβος.
> Έγινε register και στο nagios :
> Nagios data:
> Hostname : nasos765-pallini
> ID : 21985
> Coordinates(x,y) : 1947,1208
> Router IP : 10.66.177.1
> Backbone links : 9632,21041
> Mail address : n&^%$^&&@yahoo.gr
> ...



Update στον κόμβο nasos765-pallini (#21985) :

nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_1..JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_1.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_3.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_4.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_5.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_6.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_7.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_8.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_9.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_10.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_12.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_13.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_14.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_15.JPG

----------


## senius

> Ρε Κωστάκη, 40 φωτογραφίες του ίδιου πιάτου??? και γκομενα να ήταν, θα τη βαριομασταν!


Εγω πάντος ουτε γκόμενες βαριέμαι, ουτε κατασκευες bb link, ουτε παπαρατσι.!!!!!
Update παντού και ταυτόχρονα .... και οτι προλαβουμε !....

----------


## senius

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έγινε upgrade και μικροαλλαγές στον κόμβο nasos765-pallini (#21985) .
Γεννήσαμε eoip tunnel, παντός καιρού !!!

nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_2.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_5.JPG nasos765 pallini (#21985) 29-12-2015_14.JPG

man of the silver mountain ----> sweet,senius,nasos765.

nasos and sweet.JPG nasos and sweet_1.JPG nasos and sweet_2.JPG senius on nasos765-pallini.JPG

Ευχαριστούμε το AWMN !!!

----------


## nasos765

Καλησπέρα.
Στην καλυτέρευση της ποιότητας υπηρεσιών και διαφήμισης του δικτύου μας AWMN, στο AP του κόμβου nasos765-pallini (#21985) , δημιουργήθηκε και HotSpot:
_Κανάλι 5 (2432) SSID : AWMN HotSpot - nasos765
Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση για τους φίλους του AWMN, με διάφορες πληροφορίες και όχι μόνο. 
Λειτουργούν DHCP ips

_Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα στον κόμβο nasos765-pallini (#21985), έγινε αλλαγή καρτών σε Ν, και συντήρηση γενικά !!!
Το AP εκπέμπει και αυτο σε B/G/N.


nasos765-pallini (#21985) 8-10-2016_1.jpg nasos765-pallini (#21985) 8-10-2016_2.jpg nasos765-pallini (#21985) 8-10-2016_3.jpg nasos765-pallini (#21985) 8-10-2016_4.jpg nasos765-pallini (#21985) 8-10-2016_5.jpg nasos765-pallini (#21985) 8-10-2016_6.jpg

TNX nasos !!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο nasos765-pallini (#21985), σήμερα το 80αρι πιάτο που κοίταγε στην κορυφή Υμηττού και συγκεκριμένα τον κόμβο DAIT (#9632), γύρισε 20 μοίρες πιο δεξιά στον κόμβο wizzycom (#14006) και ρουταρει κανονικά μεσω αυτου.!!
Σε αναμονή το λινκ με Diamantis (#3127). 

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

| WinMTR statistics |

| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

| router.senius.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 0 | 0 | 2 | 0 |

| gw-senius.neuron.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 0 | 0 | 2 | 0 |

| gw-neuron.esma.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 1 | 2 | 5 | 2 |

| gw-esma.beretas.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 2 | 3 | 7 | 3 |

| mt1.beretas20.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 2 | 3 | 9 | 4 |

| 10.14.140.44 - 0 | 22 | 22 | 3 | 4 | 9 | 4 |

| router3.wolfpack.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 4 | 5 | 9 | 4 |

| gw-wolfpack.ncksm.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 4 | 6 | 15 | 4 |

| 10.69.213.254 - 0 | 22 | 22 | 5 | 14 | 52 | 5 |

| 10.69.213.3 - 0 | 22 | 22 | 5 | 13 | 50 | 6 |

| gw-dnt.wizzycom.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 4 | 10 | 37 | 5 |

| hestia.wizzycom.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 4 | 13 | 52 | 6 |

| router.nasos765-pallini.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 6 | 15 | 51 | 7 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider


Υπάρχει η παροιμία που λέει : Τα κουβαδάκια σου και σ' άλλη παραλία ....!!!!

Συνημμένο 35477

Εμείς τον τελευταιο καιρό, κάναμε και ακολουθήσαμε σε κοινή συνεννόηση με πάρα πολύ κόσμο απο εδω στο ασύρματο δικτυο μας και για το καλό του συνολικου δικτύου μας AWMN το εξής, : 

Πηραμε ολόκληρη την παραλία αλλού, .... την μεταφέραμε και απομονώσαμε τα βλαμμένα κουβαδάκια που είχαν διαρροή σε νερό και άμμο, και ολοι οι υπόλοιποι παίζουμε όλοι μαζί ελεύθερα, χωρίς προβληματικά κουβαδάκια.!!!! Μάλιστα τα αφήσαμε να παίζουν μόνα τους, όπως άλλωστε το επέλεξαν...!!!! Θέλουμε να συνεχίζουμε ελεύθερα για όλους, την δρομολόγηση του AWMN και το προσπαθούμε, χωρίς με απειλές και κόνξες από άλλους. !!!

Συνεχίζουμε !!!!

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστούμε τον Κώστα wizzycom (#14006)  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους.!
Στον Access Point του κόμβου nasos765-pallini (#21985), αντικαταστάθηκε η κάρτα cm9 με ----> DBii f20 pro mpci ( http://www.dbii.com/f20-PRO.html ).

Τον τελευταίο καιρό στο AWMN πέρα των συνεχή δρομολογήσεων σε bb link σε κοινή συνεννόηση με τους φίλους του AWMN και οχι μόνο, δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις εκπομπές και τις διαφημίσεις των Access Point και των HotSpot, οπού εκπέμπουν οι κόμβοι, σχετικά με το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network (AWMN) .

Συνεχίζουμε...!!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο nasos765-pallini (#21985), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον gmsp (#16466) , κορυφή Υμηττού.
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους..!!!

----------

